# Welche Tools verwendet ihr?



## mirscho (18. Dezember 2010)

Halli Hallo!

Ich bin gerade am probieren welche Tools ich verwenden soll und teste gerade ein wenig herum mit was ich meine Grafiken für eine Website erstellen soll. Unter diesen Grafiken verstehe ich alle möglichen grafischen Elemente auf einer Website.

Ich sollte noch erwähnen das ich bevorzugt am Mac arbeite.

Jedenfalls bin ich dabei auf  http://www.aviary.com/tools/vector-editor  gestoßen.

Hat das jemand von euch schon einmal verwendet?

Auch interessant: Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Pixelmator?

Ebenfalls von Interesse: Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den Tools Coda oder Flux?

Hintergrund des ganzen ist folgender: Ich bin zwar bereit Geld zu bezahlen (logisch, denn niemand geht kostenlos auf Arbeit, deshalb verstehe ich Informatikstudenten welche Software illegal verwenden nicht) allerdings habe ich keinen Goldesel zu Hause.

Sprich im Budget sind rund 300€. Bevor mit jemand mit Adobe Software ankommt. 

Auch wenn diese mir sehr gut gefällt, es ist einfach alles so schön komplett.

Ich hoffe genügend Informationen gegeben zu haben um eine Beantwortung leicht zu gestalten.

Danke******


----------



## fluessig (21. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du nur wissen willst, was ich verwende, dann leg ich mal los:
- Gimp
- Blender
- Inkscape
- RAW Therapee
- Luminace HDR

Die letzten beiden sind für digitale Photografie und ich bin nicht sicher, ob es die auch für Mac OS gibt. Der Rest sollte alles aufm Mac laufen und das für lau.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## mirscho (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja da habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich nur mal erkundigen was noch so verwendet wird und (nach persönlicher Erfahrung) die Komfortabilität (nicht Funktionsumfang) von Adobe Illustrator hat. Ich habe dieses Programm sehr gern verwendet und verwende es noch. Mittlerweile aber nur noch als VMware Virtualisierung am Mac. Außerdem teste ich gerade noch die CS 5 Web Suite. Nur die ist soooooooooo teuer, aber eben soooooooo cool was die nahtlose Integration der Programme angeht. Nur eben auf diese gewisse Etwas könnte ich noch verzichten, aber habe ich mich an einen gewissen Komfort vonden Adobe Programmen gewöhnt.

Inkscape habe ich schon ausprobiert genauso wie GIMP. Auch wenn ich kein Vollblutprofi bin, so werde ich mit diesen Programmen einfach nicht warm. Das ist so ähnlich wie bei OpenOffice. Ich arbeite im Excel nicht nur mit einfachen Formeln auf Arbeit. Ich bin dort einer der wenigen die eine MS Office Lizenz haben. Nur, ich muss jedesmal alles für OO Calc umschreiben wenn andere etwas benötigen *würg*.

Die anderen Programme (außer Blender) kenne ich gar nicht, ist aber vermutlich auch nicht das was ich benötige. Mache zu selten RAW und HDR gleich gar nicht. Trotzdem danke!

Grüße!


----------



## fluessig (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe deine Not. Ich hab zuletzt nur noch die CS4 ausprobiert (Demo) und war davon schon begeistert, habe aber auch kein Geld dafür - es ist ja nur ein Hobby. Da mir aber die anderen Programme für die man zahlen muss nur wie fahle Kompromisse erscheinen, habe ich mich gleich ganz den kostenlosen verschrieben. Und ich kann auch deine Kritik bezüglich der fehlenden Wärme verstehen  aber von PS zu Gimp finde ich den Umstieg nicht so schwer, wenn man die zugrundeliegenden Konzepte der Bildbearbeitung verstanden hat.

Zu deinem OpenOffice Problem: Nutz kein Excel mehr


----------

